# Horseshoe curve



## Long Train Runnin' (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey folks just got in from a few days in and around Altoona Great stuff. What some would call a written trip report will be here after I get some decent sleep. Tons of videos and pictures. I have a teaser album up right now that I edited last night. Its dedicated to AU's very own Eric (GG-1) I think you'll see why if you decide to take a look.

Some Pictures Found Right Here


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Hey folks just got in from a few days in and around Altoona Great stuff. What some would call a written trip report will be here after I get some decent sleep. Tons of videos and pictures. I have a teaser album up right now that I edited last night. Its dedicated to AU's very own Eric (GG-1) I think you'll see why if you decide to take a look.
> Some Pictures Found Right Here


Mahalo for the sentiment and pictures. I didn't know 4913 was in Altoona. I have a model of that one. She looks to be in decent shape for a 70 year old lady. From the Strasbourg PRR Museum I seem to recall the cab is abut the size of a phone booth.

Again Mahalo for the Pictures and Aloha

Eric


----------



## railiner (May 7, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > Hey folks just got in from a few days in and around Altoona Great stuff. What some would call a written trip report will be here after I get some decent sleep. Tons of videos and pictures. I have a teaser album up right now that I edited last night. Its dedicated to AU's very own Eric (GG-1) I think you'll see why if you decide to take a look.
> ...


The inside of a 'G' is more akin to being inside a submarine, you have to bend and climb around massive steel girders that look like they could support a bridge to get around its passageways...


----------

